# Ebenen zentrieren



## eugster (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe folgendes 'Problem': 
Ich möchte auf einer Seite mehrere Ebenen erstellen. Grundsätzlich gibt man ja jeder Ebene seinen Platz auf der Seite an. 
Soweit noch kein Problem - ABER: wie ist es möglich, diesen Ebenen beizubringen, dass Sie automatisch in der Mitte der Seite stehen sollen - und zwar immer, egal was der Besucher für einen Bildschirmgrösse hat, bzw. auch wenn die Grösse des Browser geändert wird.

Wäre super, wenn Ihr mir da einige Tipps geben könntet. Ich danke schon im Voraus! Gruss, Marc


----------



## Quaese (3. Mai 2004)

Hi,

mit den folgenden StyleSheets sollte das Zentrieren funktionieren:

```
BODY { text-align: center;
       padding: 10%;}

.zentriertDiv{ margin: 0px auto;
               height: 100%;
               width: 100%;
               border: 1px solid black;
               background-color: ivory;
               text-align: left;
               overflow: auto;}
```
Das *text-align* im Body sorgt für die hor. Zentrierung im IE, sonst ist dafür *margin: 0px auto*
verantwortlich.
Das vertikale Zentrieren erfolgt über *padding* im Body. Hier kannst Du auch die
Breite der äusseren Abstände einstellen. Zu beachten ist, dass das vertikale
Ausrichten mit Hilfe von padding nur funktioniert, wenn *heigth* und *width* 
den Wert 100% zugewiesen bekommen.

Ich hoffe, das hilft Dir weiter.

Ciao
Quaese


----------

